

WebRTC (p2p) now available in the Chrome dev channel - deno
https://sites.google.com/site/webrtc/blog/webrtcnowavailableinthechromedevchannel

======
Mizza
This is awesome! Now we can begin hacking on true P2P filesharing in
DirtyShare: <http://share.gun.io/>

~~~
deno
I don’t think you’ll be able to make anything like this with WebRTC any time
soon. They’re focused on competing with Flash’s RTMFP and not on building
lower level APIs.

It seems no company is interested in giving you tools to build in-browser
torrent. I’m really skeptical on this one, I’m afraid :(

